# Cost of Canon 5D mk III



## vrpanorama (Feb 4, 2013)

For a lot of us, the canon 5D mk iii is too expensive. If you compare features between canon $3300 paid in average for this camera is way too expensive, if you compare between canon and nikon it does make sense at all either. Honestly the real price currently for this camera should be $2500 top. Why is so high? Canon are you listening? I want this camera but I am stuck in buying the 6d!


----------



## EvillEmperor (Feb 4, 2013)

The Canon 5Dc was $3,200 when it came out. Amazon has the 5D mk III for $3000 (for an extra $500, you can get the 24-105 also). The mk III is a pro camera, so is the price. Compare it to the 1Ds III which was $5000 when it came out.


----------



## vrpanorama (Feb 4, 2013)

No these answers do not say the truth about the overprice of this camera. The competition is doing much better now than when these cameras were release, damn you can get two nikon D600 for the same price of that camera


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 4, 2013)

vrpanorama said:


> For a lot of us, the canon 5D mk iii is too expensive. If you compare features between canon $3300 paid in average for this camera is way too expensive, if you compare between canon and nikon it does make sense at all either. Honestly the real price currently for this camera should be $2500 top. Why is so high? Canon are you listening? I want this camera but I am stuck in buying the 6d!


You should buy the 6D. Its lenses where you want to invest your dollars. I bought my 5D MK III for 2750 in a Adorama deal on ebay and got enough in ebay bucks to buy a extra battery.
When you calculate the net cost of a camera, include the price of a system with similar performance and lenses. Unfortunately, many Nikon lenses cost more and are inferior, so you need to plan before you buy or suffer the consequences. Nikon does have a few very good lenses, but nothing comparible to the 24-105mmL, or the 100-400mmL, or the 400mm f/5.6L, the list of lenses that are poorer as well as more expensive is long. If you add the cost of software that is free with your canon camera as well as working better, that also levels the price.
So, decide on a system that does what you need, and then compare prices. It can go either way, depending on what you need.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 4, 2013)

totally disagree

the cost is what it is.
Crying about it isn't going to change anything
there have been about 5000 of these threads already only this thread is
about a year late...

go earn some more money and buy it
or go buy a nikon or a sony if you are happier with their spec sheet vs cost

there is alot more to the camera than the spec sheet comparison suggests


----------



## phixional ninja (Feb 5, 2013)

vrpanorama said:


> No these answers do not say the truth about the overprice of this camera. The competition is doing much better now than when these cameras were release, damn you can get two nikon D600 for the same price of that camera



If it is overpriced, then it won't sell well, and the price will drop. Your opinion of what a product _should_ cost has no impact unless enough people agree with you. I don't see that happening to the tune of $2500 anytime soon (outside of limited sales).


----------



## dave (Feb 5, 2013)

Look, the 5D3 is more than the sum of its parts. 

It is fundamentally a better and more versatile camera than the D800 except for the sensor.

I can't find a screen big enough to display 22.3MP let alone 36MP and I certainly don't need to print that big.

All of the AF points on the 5D3 actually work.

And finally, almost overwhelmingly the 5D3 owners on the site seem very happy with their camera and post top notch pictures.

Please this is only my opinion. I am sure the D800 pleases lots of people.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 5, 2013)

Get a Nikon and done with it :-X


----------



## RS2021 (Feb 5, 2013)

There were several sales in the $2500 to $2750 range already. These are clearly is a wink-wink-nod-nod understanding between retailers and Canon, as even authorized dealers got in the game via ebay. This is how the companies manage price drops from initial high pricing which targets early adoptors who will pay a premium.

I think 5DIII will gradually settle down in the ~$2750. You will have periodic firesales at deeper savings like the one we saw couple of months back for $2500 or smaller rebates at $2800....but it is clear where it is headed. 

However, once it hits the stable $2500 mark, I don't think further reduction should be expected until few months before the end of cycle for the body.

5D3 sales for ~$2500 have happened already and are bound to happen again. Just get one then.


----------



## vmk (Feb 5, 2013)

;D  



wickidwombat said:


> totally disagree
> 
> the cost is what it is.
> Crying about it isn't going to change anything
> ...


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 5, 2013)

I never believed the 5D3 was worth 3,500$ but I did score mine for 2499$.


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 5, 2013)

GOt my 5d3 for $2800.. Extra cash? Went into a grip, battery and RRS Lplate.


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Feb 5, 2013)

Ray2021 said:


> There were several sales in the $2500 to $2750 range already. These are clearly is a wink-wink-nod-nod understanding between retailers and Canon, as even authorized dealers got in the game via ebay. This is how the companies manage price drops from initial high pricing which targets early adoptors who will pay a premium.
> 
> I think 5DIII will gradually settle down in the ~$2750. You will have periodic firesales at deeper savings like the one we saw couple of months back for $2500 or smaller rebates at $2800....but it is clear where it is headed.
> 
> ...



+1 

Very few actually pay MSRP for any product. I got mine for $2599. Others found deals even cheaper than that. Just keep your eyes open, and when you find a good deal, grab it!


----------



## Magnardo (Feb 5, 2013)

Buy the 5d mark iii with the lens 24-105 from Amazon,...then sell the lens on Craiglist for,.... 750 or 800 and your body will be 2500.
The lens is crap for me but it generates money fast,.... cause a lot of people love it.
For me the f4 stop, strong purple hazing and pronounced distortion make it impossible to like.
Any person which is not dead center of picture, has egg shaped head,...i feel like a cannibal....want to eat them.

Good luck.


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 5, 2013)

Magnardo said:


> Buy the 5d mark iii with the lens 24-105 from Amazon,...then sell the lens on Craiglist for,.... 750 or 800 and your body will be 2500.
> The lens is crap for me but it generates money fast,.... cause a lot of people love it.
> For me the f4 stop, strong purple hazing and pronounced distortion make it impossible to like.
> Any person which is not dead center of picture, has egg shaped head,...i feel like a cannibal....want to eat them.
> ...



That seems a little extreme. The lens is fine, not the best available, but it is very good.


----------



## RS2021 (Feb 5, 2013)

Magnardo said:


> Buy the 5d mark iii with the lens 24-105 from Amazon,...then sell the lens on Craiglist for,.... 750 or 800 and your body will be 2500.
> The lens is crap for me but it generates money fast,.... cause a lot of people love it.
> For me the f4 stop, strong purple hazing and pronounced distortion make it impossible to like.
> Any person which is not dead center of picture, has egg shaped head,...i feel like a cannibal....want to eat them.
> ...



I was with you till you went off on the 24-105L tangent.  May be you have a bad copy or you just don't happen to like it....which happens. It is a well loved lens for a reason. I love mine. 

But I think the suggestion to sell it if you don't like it is a good one. 

Except, many of us simply may not have the disipline it takes to get rid of lenses once bought...in my case the only exceptions have been a couple of expensive lenses where inaction was not an option. There are old lenses that still linger in my collection.


----------



## RS2021 (Feb 5, 2013)

brett b said:


> Nobody cares whether or not you buy the 5DIII.
> Why are you whining on this forum instead of buying the Nikon that you say is a better camera for less money?



Now, now...that is a bit harsh...he is just vocalizing what many hard core Canonites will agree...the initial MSRP is high... as it often is. It has little to do with his Nikon comments.


----------



## dave (Feb 5, 2013)

vrpanorama said:


> No these answers do not say the truth about the overprice of this camera. The competition is doing much better now than when these cameras were release, damn you can get two nikon D600 for the same price of that camera



You can spend twice as much time cleaning sensors then.


----------



## RS2021 (Feb 5, 2013)

ChilledXpress said:


> brett b said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody cares whether or not you buy the 5DIII.
> ...



5D3 is hardly a Ferrari...and owning a 5D3 does not make anyone superior... it is a midrange camera at best. Lets not use it as a status symbol...because it is not. When you own a few Hassys or the multiple supertele's or even the lowly 1DX let us throw that proverbial stone. 

Let's give the guy a break...he is just venting. Show him when and where the deals exist...cuz they do.


----------



## crasher8 (Feb 5, 2013)

How many dslrs does Canon have in the lineup as of today? With the 5D3 coming in at the 2nd from the top, how is that midrange? Oh you mean when compared to MF's costing 5-8x as much? Please look up apples to oranges and try again please.


----------



## dave (Feb 5, 2013)

Ray2021 said:


> ChilledXpress said:
> 
> 
> > brett b said:
> ...



I don't really follow the status symbol thing. Each sensible person balances needs and cost and each sensible company tries to read the market. If you buy a camera because of what other people will think...I dunno, it makes no sense. and I don't think that is what chilled xpress was alluding to, simply that just because you want something doesn't mean the manufacturer has a responsbility to price it for you. I want a trip to the moon on a spaceship with a giant pretzel and lapdance thrown in... for $100. What, no dice? Shame on you, nasty, elitist Richard Branson.

However, my issue is that first post the OP complains about the price of the 5D3 then goes on to cite the competition doing better. He/she has the option to buy the competition cameras but chooses not to, instead apparently opting for the 6D. 

Given that the OP clearly would prefer a Canon (presumably because he/she believes it would better suit his/her needs - otherwise, why?), that must mean they value the Canon's quality and feature set more. Why slag canon off for charging for what you believe is a better camera? As others have pointed out the 5D3 has been widely available for less than $3000USD. That's not much more than the Nikon.


----------



## RS2021 (Feb 5, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> How many dslrs does Canon have in the lineup as of today? With the 5D3 coming in at the 2nd from the top, how is that midrange? Oh you mean when compared to MF's costing 5-8x as much? Please look up apples to oranges and try again please.



Flagship is 1DX...5D3 currently costs about ~half of the MSRP... but if it makes you feel good. Please make a bumper sticker 

P.S. One of the bodies I own is a 5D3 and love it. But I am just calling attention to this lording over those who can't afford the 5D3 at MSRP.

The OP has a point. It is priced officially higher because it can be had for much lower from time to time. Why is this an issue?


----------



## crasher8 (Feb 5, 2013)

Well I do get the 'Lording' thing. I attend a late 19th Century Process class and there are two 5d3 owners there who fawn and carry on incessantly about their purchases, (They have no idea I have one as well) yet these two pawns of the credit card industry have no sense of art, craft or vision. Too many keyboard and mouse clicks making photographers these days instead of time behind the lens.


----------



## dave (Feb 5, 2013)

Ray2021 said:


> crasher8 said:
> 
> 
> > How many dslrs does Canon have in the lineup as of today? With the 5D3 coming in at the 2nd from the top, how is that midrange? Oh you mean when compared to MF's costing 5-8x as much? Please look up apples to oranges and try again please.
> ...



The OP didn't actually focus on the MSRP - instead suggesting it should be $2500 tops.


----------



## robbinzo (Feb 5, 2013)

I recently tried out the 5D III and I can honestly say that it is worth the price premium over the 6D.
The autofocus of the 5D III is simply awesome and I would buy one just on that basis alone.
You have to try the cameras, not just look at reviews on the interweb.
I have other more important things that I need to squander my money on first but I will definitely buy myself one as soon as possible.


----------



## RC (Feb 5, 2013)

So glad I got mine when I did. I bought it late last year from Amazon when the price dropped below $3000.00. I felt like I got a decent deal considering. 

As of Feb 1, 2013, Amazon is charging sales tax at least here in AZ. I suspect if online sales tax hasn't hit your states/countries yet, its just a matter of time. Amazon does have presence in Arizona, maybe that is why. So far it just seems to be Amazon, I just ordered a filter from Adorama without a sales tax charge.


----------



## pdirestajr (Feb 5, 2013)

FatDaddyJones said:


> +1
> 
> Very few actually pay MSRP for any product. I got mine for $2599. Others found deals even cheaper than that. Just keep your eyes open, and when you find a good deal, grab it!



Oh except for that "purple" guy's family that paid over 4k for his surprise "gift" 5DIII.

Sorry, I couldn't help it.


----------



## sanfranchristo (Feb 5, 2013)

In defense of the OP's sentiment, we have become conditioned to the price of most electronics dropping in price with each successive generation more so than this range of DSLRs have. From the outside, it's hard to know exactly what the P&L looks like for the 5Diii - it clearly leverages much from the previous model that is "paid for" many times over (from an R&D perspective), and shares some features and presumably development costs with other current generation models. It's not unreasonable to think that it should be priced X% less than the 5Dii, which should have been priced X% less than the 5Dc in a relatively new and rapidly advancing and technology space. Look at not only the specs of the point-and-shoots, but also the prices - they have generally dropped significantly as quality improved, where as the DSLRs in the 5D range haven't. At this point we just have to accept that brand loyalty (or being bound) to one of a few options makes these more like specialized Apple products or proprietary game consoles that will keep adding new functionality without necessarily coming down in price and less like commoditized categories such as TVs and point-and-shoots. (Having said that, I still think it's unacceptable that the 5Diii didn't launch at least a bit less than the 5dii was originally.)


----------



## sanj (Feb 5, 2013)

Ray2021 said:


> There were several sales in the $2500 to $2750 range already. These are clearly is a wink-wink-nod-nod understanding between retailers and Canon, as even authorized dealers got in the game via ebay. This is how the companies manage price drops from initial high pricing which targets early adoptors who will pay a premium.
> 
> I think 5DIII will gradually settle down in the ~$2750. You will have periodic firesales at deeper savings like the one we saw couple of months back for $2500 or smaller rebates at $2800....but it is clear where it is headed.
> 
> ...



Yep


----------



## sanj (Feb 5, 2013)

Magnardo said:


> Buy the 5d mark iii with the lens 24-105 from Amazon,...then sell the lens on Craiglist for,.... 750 or 800 and your body will be 2500.
> The lens is crap for me but it generates money fast,.... cause a lot of people love it.
> For me the f4 stop, strong purple hazing and pronounced distortion make it impossible to like.
> Any person which is not dead center of picture, has egg shaped head,...i feel like a cannibal....want to eat them.
> ...



Could you please some sample photos which make you hungry. I want to learn. Please.


----------



## vrpanorama (Feb 5, 2013)

Unfortunately regarding the sale of Canon in Canada, Canon has made serious effort to stop shipping new cameras between the usa and canada. Her not only the msrp is valid but the price keep climbing. My best deal right now for this camera is $3495! while it was $3299 a month ago! Though the canon mark ii and canon 6d are not overpriced here!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 5, 2013)

sanj said:


> Magnardo said:
> 
> 
> > Buy the 5d mark iii with the lens 24-105 from Amazon,...then sell the lens on Craiglist for,.... 750 or 800 and your body will be 2500.
> ...


LOL ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## NWPhil (Feb 6, 2013)

That's the problem with electronics - they loose value very fast
Look at LCD tv and monitors, smartphones and many other gadgets...if you get them as just released, you pay premium; if you wait too long, you buy outdated 

with that said, prices seem to be holding on, either for new or used. Better yet, people are holding to them (5d mk3s), as not many used for sale on Ebay this week.


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 6, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> there is alot more to the camera than the spec sheet comparison suggests



That's nonsense. I've never needed to show a client my portfolio, because I just bust out a spec sheet of my camera specs, and they hire me on the spot ;D


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Feb 7, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Magnardo said:
> ...


I don't have any problems with my 24-105, maybe Magnardo just doesn't know how to use it.


----------



## pedro (Feb 8, 2013)

The 5D3 is worth every buck. Bought it last August. Great value even at the 3.5k back then...Or you sit it out and wait for the 5D3n as mentioned in current the Big Megapixal main thread ;-)


----------



## zg08 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ray2021 said:


> 5D3 sales for ~$2500 have happened already and are bound to happen again. Just get one then.



pardon my stupid question, but is there a way for me to know when such sales are going on? 
I don't monitor this forum daily - should I ? would it be posted here? Or perhaps there is an easier way?

thanks


----------



## bycostello (Feb 10, 2013)

buy the nikon then if so much better and cheaper...


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Feb 10, 2013)

zg08 said:


> Ray2021 said:
> 
> 
> > 5D3 sales for ~$2500 have happened already and are bound to happen again. Just get one then.
> ...



I bought a 5D3 in December from a deal I saw posted here. Yes, if you're planning on buying, it would be a good idea to keep an eye on this site.


----------



## smithy (Feb 10, 2013)

I paid US$4300 for the 5D3 (body only) when it came out. That was the recommended retail price in New Zealand (where I bought it). It has recently dropped down to US$3800.

So, for those crying a river about the price being too high in the US, get some perspective...


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Feb 10, 2013)

zg08 said:


> Ray2021 said:
> 
> 
> > 5D3 sales for ~$2500 have happened already and are bound to happen again. Just get one then.
> ...


Grey marketing, yes $2500.

But not buying it from great market- $3500+ from what I've seen. 

Especially in Australia. Where I worked, there was a Christmas special on the 5D 3 but even still it was 3799 AUD, and the cheapest in the shopping complex was a Kodak shop selling it for 3333 AUD. 

However I bought mine grey marketed for $2590


----------



## jocau (Feb 10, 2013)

Actually it's quite easy. If you REALLY want the 5D3 and don't have the money for it, then just wait until you have the money for it or wait until the price drops. Over here in Belgium the price of the 5D3 is 2.859 EUR which is 3,820.62 USD. So even more expensive. I'm still deciding between a 6D (1.759 EUR / 2,350.64 USD) and a 5D3 (2.859 EUR / 3,820.62 USD).


----------



## pedro (Feb 10, 2013)

jocau said:


> Actually it's quite easy. If you REALLY want the 5D3 and don't have the money for it, then just wait until you have the money for it or wait until the price drops. Over here in Belgium the price of the 5D3 is 2.859 EUR which is 3,820.62 USD. So even more expensive. I'm still deciding between a 6D (1.759 EUR / 2,350.64 USD) and a 5D3 (2.859 EUR / 3,820.62 USD).



+1 sound advice.


----------



## RS2021 (Feb 10, 2013)

zg08 said:


> Ray2021 said:
> 
> 
> > 5D3 sales for ~$2500 have happened already and are bound to happen again. Just get one then.
> ...



1) keep an eye here as I see CR post from time to time when massive rebates occur.
2) keep an eye on adorama ebay store and other legitimate vendors with ebay presence.
3) keep an eye on canonpricewatch.com especially their deals section

A few fly-in-the-ointment comments. Timing wise, we just had the rebate cycle at the end of the year and you may have missed a good chance, but these chances reoccur periodically. You may just have to wait some. Also, these fire-sales happen and end so quickly, you need to have a firm price point and game-plan and clinch the right deal when you see it. Few 100 units sold and you could be out of luck if you are thinking about it. If you are in Europe or certain countries, all bets are off as I hear customs penalizes imports with added tariffs at entry. This is to ensure you buy locally and support native vendors and pay higher taxes. 

Regardless, always choose reputable dealers as this is a purchase over 2K. In your desperation to land a good deal, never compromise on that. If t looks too good to be true, it probably is. Good luck.


----------



## RC (Feb 10, 2013)

Ray2021 said:


> zg08 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray2021 said:
> ...



I would also add Amazon, B&H, and Norman Camera to your daily list of sites to check. I set myself a price threshold of $3000 and that was after the first wave of $2500 ebay deals which I could never bring myself around to biting on. When Amazon dropped below $3000 late last year (I think it only lasted a couple of days) I pulled the trigger. I also knew in the back of my mind it was just a matter of time until online sales tax kicked in--well that day has come for me sooner that I though so do put off your purchase for too long. If you see a fair deal I'd go for it, that fantastic deal may never come. It's hard to say when the $2500 deals will show up again. Personally I'm sticking with authorized dealers but then again I'm not a gambler. Good luck.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 10, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...


Maybe it has something to do with him feeling like a "cannibal" ;D


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Feb 11, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Hobby Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


----------

